# Gotta Try Out Our Ob !



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

DW said we ARE going to Banjo Creek this weekend !
It is only couple hours away, gonna drag it up there Friday evening--
then I drive back to work







Saturday morning!

The crazy things we do to camp 2 nights!

Dennis & DW


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

Have fun! Too bad about working Saturday but ya got to pay for the trailer somehow!

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Enjoy, have a blast and safe travels.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NC RVer said:


> DW said we ARE going to Banjo Creek this weekend !
> It is only couple hours away, gonna drag it up there Friday evening--
> then I drive back to work
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound crazy to me....wish I was camping this weekend.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Enjoy your camping weekend (even with work Saturday morning) !! Keep us Northerners in your thoughts, we got (at my house) 6 more inches of the "white stuff"







and it's supposed to continue to snow til late tonight. OH BOY!! THe only good thing about it (other than it is pretty) this time of year we know it's only going to stay for a few weeks, rather than a few months!!








Plus this weekend is our local rv show, so we can dream!!








Ember


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

Have A Great Weekend, Wish I were going 22222222222222!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Have a great time!!!


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Let me know how you like that place. We may want to check it out too. Have fun!!!

Lori


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Lori,
We really like it there,
we camped a few times with my inlaws.
Then we bought a membership.
Kinda like this forum







(bunch of friendly,helpful peps)
The kids love the huge air pillow,
normally have something going on in center building.
Here is link
Most sites are pull-thru, decent size.

Dennis


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NC RVer said:


> Hey Lori,
> We really like it there,
> we camped a few times with my inlaws.
> Then we bought a membership.
> ...


Nice place...


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

NC RVer said:


> ...then I drive back to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you mean *Sunday*.









DW and I pledged to take aleast one weekend per month to go camping when we bought the OB. 
So far, we've come pretty close to that average. Over the year, that's over three weeks of camping.









yeah, we're crazy too. But I feel that I can get more done if the light at the end of the tunnel is *not* an oncoming train.









Happy Trails,
Scott


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

ember said:


> Enjoy your camping weekend (even with work Saturday morning) !! Keep us Northerners in your thoughts, we got (at my house) 6 more inches of the "white stuff"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We just got a couple of inches tonight but it's suppose to be near 50 this weekend and then drop in temp again. Hope to at least get some work done on the camper this weekend. Need to put a new refridge vent on (got to close to a tree) and start cleaning. We usually get to go camping the first or second weekend in March, but it don't think it's going to happen this year, too cold and got a babies shower to host, 2 new grand kids within 2 weeks! Have fun and remember us all as you enjoy yourself.


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

I kinda wanna see some "white stuff",








Send us alittle of that--we will send alittle warm air








Thanks to all for warm wishes too.

Dennis


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Dennis -

Have a super time camping this weekend!!

We are heading out ourselves to a place not too far from here called Picacho Peak State Park.

Gotta love it - year 'round camping in the southern lattitudes







temps in the hi 70's low 80's this w/e









I'm allowed to put my feet up on the desk and crow a little







I put my time in - the year I graduated from Michigan Tech we got 421" inches of snow!! I will never forget that winter!!


----------

